# A Tru Stone Afternoon



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2010)

I had some new True-Stone blanks that were crying to be turned so here they are.
1) Two Tone Copper Sierra EB wrapped in Black With Gold Web
2) Satin Chrome/Chrome Sierra EB wrapped in Azurite.Malachite
3) Gold TN/Chrome Art Deco wrapped in Reb/White Spiney
All were wet sanded through 12000, plastic polish and Ren wax.


----------



## edman2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 9, 2010)

Three winners.  I really like the black & gold web.  Goes great with the kit.


----------



## johnjr (Mar 9, 2010)

Those are stunning!


----------



## Mickey (Mar 9, 2010)

Better slow it down. Looks like the supply of Tru-stone is drying up. I love the red one and you did an outstanding job finishing on them all.


----------



## 1dweeb (Mar 9, 2010)

I really like the first one in black and gold. Great job.


----------



## mrburls (Mar 10, 2010)

All three pens look good Dick. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 10, 2010)

Great looking pens you have there . I love working with Tru-stone . They just look and feel awesome .
Question though , the red and white one is an EB ? it looks like one of the new PSI Art Deco pens .


----------



## Bree (Mar 10, 2010)

Three excellent pens.  The Azurite really looks terrific.  I have one of these blanks and I am dying to try my hand at this stuff.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## Dustygoose (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## maxman400 (Mar 10, 2010)

Great Looking Pens. I think I like the first one the best, it's a great combo.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 10, 2010)

Question though , the red and white one is an EB ? it looks like one of the new PSI Art Deco pens .[/QUOTE]

Thanks Butch, that's what happens when you hit enter to fast.


----------



## PR_Princess (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice Dick! I like all three, but the Azurite/Malachite is my favourite! It seems to have a lot of depth. Was it more difficult to turn than the others?


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 10, 2010)

The black, gold web is my favorite, the others are super looking.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 11, 2010)

PR_Princess said:


> Very nice Dick! I like all three, but the Azurite/Malachite is my favourite! It seems to have a lot of depth. Was it more difficult to turn than the others?



Hi Dawn, The hardest was the black and gold the others turned like butter.


----------



## jbostian (Mar 11, 2010)

Very nice group of pens.

Jamie


----------



## jchurch (Mar 11, 2010)

*beautiful pens!*

I love the finish you get. What kind of plastic polish do you use after 12000MM?
Jim


----------



## turbowagon (Mar 11, 2010)

Great job!  The EB kits go really nicely with the tru-stone.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 11, 2010)

jchurch said:


> I love the finish you get. What kind of plastic polish do you use after 12000MM?
> Jim



I use Hut Ultra Gloss, I have also used MMM Marine Fiberglass Cleaner/Wax and it works well.


----------



## Nickfff (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello,
Very nice pens - where did you get the ((copper)) elegant beauty from?


----------



## Mark (Apr 22, 2010)

Bear Tooth Woods carries them.

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1277


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful pens!


----------



## avbill (Apr 22, 2010)

Greeeeeeeeeeat looking pens!


----------



## Nickfff (Apr 23, 2010)

Mark,
Thank you for the quick reply!


----------

